# Western pump and blade



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

Western pump, solenoid operated (not cable), motor about 5 years old. Works, have remote and wiring from remote to pump.

Also have a 6ft blade that I widened to about 7.5, but the wings can be cut off.
Snowplow, plow, isarmatic

I have them listed for $400 on CL, but will sell for $350. I might separate them.

I am in Brownsburg IN, just West on Indianapolis.

Pics can be seen here.

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/for/d/western-plow-pump-blade/6434292576.html


----------

